# Why not ?



## Diamonds lane (Feb 29, 2012)

Dressage, working hunter, showjumping etc. don't allow bitless riders to compete and is frowned apon by the powers that be. Why ? 


No prizes would just like to hear some views


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Probably because there is no way to regulate bitless riding, I loved my Dr Cooks but there is some nasty copies out there. then you have a the scrawbrigs again a totally different type of bridle. And then the hackamore. I try and ride in just a halter everyone now and again.


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Diamonds lane said:


> Dressage, working hunter, showjumping etc. don't allow bitless riders to compete and is frowned apon by the powers that be. Why ?
> 
> No prizes would just like to hear some views


In my opinion its because you can't get the same control of the horse. There are some horses that can do grand prix dressage without any tack at all, but the majority of horses would just laugh at you and not do anything you ask if you did it in anything less than a double. As for the working hunter, well can you imagine even attempting to hunt in a bitless? lol


----------



## Diamonds lane (Feb 29, 2012)

Bits do not equal brakes


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

equi said:


> In my opinion its because you can't get the same control of the horse. There are some horses that can do grand prix dressage without any tack at all, but the majority of horses would just laugh at you and not do anything you ask if you did it in anything less than a double. As for the working hunter, well can you imagine even attempting to hunt in a bitless? lol


I did a hunter trials in one 

However bitless is a very individual thing, I had an ex racer, hes was very sensitive and going bitless made the world of difference for us. Yet my pony stuck up two hooves and just thought it was a great reason to keep cantering on up that hill with her head between her knees. :thumbup1:


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

And the stupid thing is... the higher up you go in dressage the more metal you put in its mouth!... 

And you can showjump bitless, ive seen a lot of the top riders, ride that way..

I ride my mare in a hackamore, she is strong in a bit, but I can ride her on the buckle in the bitless.. 

and the stallion is only riden in a happy mouth with a lozenge in the middle... though Im hoping to get him bitless too


----------

